# On-line photo books / Albums



## MarkNicholas (Sep 10, 2009)

Has anyone used the various on-line services to produce a photo book / album. You basically down load their standard software and create the book yourself using your own photos and insert your own captions and make all adjustments etc. then you up-load to their site, pay the fee and they print / publish the book and sent it to you in the post.

Just wanted to check your experiences good and bad.


----------



## Trumpetlamp (Sep 10, 2009)

I've ordered a couple times from Blurb. You might find this comparison of various services interesting.

http://insig.ht/2''9/'6/print-on-demand-review/


----------



## DonRicklin (Sep 10, 2009)

It would be a very old post in the Lounge, but I ordered a Blurb book I have been very pleased with Rust and Whimsy. Even sold some copies (and swapped/gave away some more)  

Don


----------



## ellen (Sep 29, 2009)

I have ordered a few books from smilebooks.com  

I like this website because you can make a basic book, or you can be as creative as you want.  Take a look and if you decide to create a book, I have a coupon code they gave me. Try the code ZA3' at checkout to get a discount.


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 30, 2009)

I used Shared Ink ( www.sharedink.com ) for a special book last year and was very happy with their quality. They are not especially cheap, nor do they offer fancy software, but they really emphasize quality reproduction and materials and it really shows in the final product.

--Ken


----------

